# Residents (and Non-Residents) Must Provide Their Banks with ID Documents



## Megsmum

Citizens Must Provide Their Banks with Relevant ID Documents before End of April | Spanish News in English - On The Pulse of Spain



Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## jojo

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...03314-showing-id-bank-have-rules-changed.html
I dont know if this rather "meandering (!!??)" thread can shed any light on it???

Jo xxx


----------



## Megsmum

jojo said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...03314-showing-id-bank-have-rules-changed.html
> I dont know if this rather "meandering (!!??)" thread can shed any light on it???
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo

Hope all well.

yes i just read that thread and it does look as though the two are connected. Husband in the UK at the moment so I will pop into the bank next week and ask the question. He has his passport with him, but the account is in joint names so!


----------



## Lynn R

cambio said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> Hope all well.
> 
> yes i just read that thread and it does look as though the two are connected. Husband in the UK at the moment so I will pop into the bank next week and ask the question. He has his passport with him, but the account is in joint names so!


I am glad you brought this up as I think it could be important for a lot of people. As you will have seen from the other thread, my bank phoned me directly to ask me to bring my documents in, but perhaps not all banks will do the same.


----------



## 90199

It applies to all banks, not just Spanish ones.


----------



## Alcalaina

Just checked at my bank (Caixa) and they confirmed we have to bring in passport and resident certificate/tarjeta before 30 April.

Presumably they will contact customers before then - otherwise I wouldn't have known!

Not sure what happens with online-only accounts where you don't have a branch?


----------



## mike kelly

I am with La Caixa and brought them my passport, there was no mention of a residence certificate


----------



## Alcalaina

mike kelly said:


> I am with La Caixa and brought them my passport, there was no mention of a residence certificate


OK good, but I'll take it just in case!


----------



## Dave and Anne Galicia

If anyone could share a link to a spanish article covering this issue it would be very helpful. I could take that to our local branch of A Banca where the staff only speak Galician! My questionable castiano, the staffs galician, not to mention local dialects are always an enjoyable and amusing challenge shared by all. However, on this subject I would not want any misunderstanding.


----------



## Lynn R

Dave and Anne Galicia said:


> If anyone could share a link to a spanish article covering this issue it would be very helpful. I could take that to our local branch of A Banca where the staff only speak Galician! My questionable castiano, the staffs galician, not to mention local dialects are always an enjoyable and amusing challenge shared by all. However, on this subject I would not want any misunderstanding.


You could always print a copy of this page from the BBVA website which I posted a link to on the other thread. It seems to show quite succinctly what's being asked for, and why.


https://www.bbva.es/sistema/meta/info-legal/index.jsp


----------



## Dave and Anne Galicia

Lynn R said:


> You could always print a copy of this page from the BBVA website which I posted a link to on the other thread. It seems to show quite succinctly what's being asked for, and why.
> 
> 
> https://www.bbva.es/sistema/meta/info-legal/index.jsp


Lynn - excellent. Thanks very much. It will be interesting to see the outcome. A Banca interent banking site has no reference to the requirement. I will post after I have been to my bank.


----------



## Overandout

Glad I keep up with life in Spain through this forum!!

I knew nothing about this until today... not sure how I (or others living far from Spain) will be able to comply though....

I haven't been to Spain for over 15 months, and not due to go again for another 4.....

I guess there are other Spanish account holders in a similar position, anyone out there know of how we can resolve this?


----------



## moonman

a few of questions if anyone can answer. (a) what is the reason for this. (b) what happens if one cannot make it to the bank before the end of april. (c) is it for all bank acct holders or ex pats with or without residencia. thanks in anticipation.


----------



## larryzx

I just called my bank. So this applies to CajaMar, but logically, probably others too.


if one has EU Registration, and they have renewed their Passport since the bank took a copy, then the new passport must be produced. When the bank scan the copy into their computer, the stored image will be a 'digital copy'.

My wife has Residencia (she is non EU) so she does not need to produce anything, even though her passport has been renewed since the bank took a copy.

Those who have a non-residents bank account must produce, or have the bank obtain, a non-resident’s cert, issued by the National Police, every two years.

NB Note the difference between those with Residencia (non EU citizens) and those with EU Registration Certificates.


----------



## mike kelly

If you have online banking, check your messages. There may be one relating to this.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

moonman said:


> a few of questions if anyone can answer. (a) what is the reason for this. (b) what happens if one cannot make it to the bank before the end of april. (c) is it for all bank acct holders or ex pats with or without residencia. thanks in anticipation.


It's a multinational action against money laundering.
Please note, I'm not saying this will actually do anything to prevent these crimes, but this is the reason given for it taking place
It's for all account holders in a number of countries. It has nothing to do with being a foreigner living in a different country and is nothing to do with the Spanish government inasmuch as they have only adhered to a multinational agreement.


----------



## extranjero

I asked in the Santander bank, and they said no need at all to come in with these documents, they already have our details


----------



## Pesky Wesky

extranjero said:


> I asked in the Santander bank, and they said no need at all to come in with these documents, they already have our details


Because it depend on
- what you were required to give in when you opened the account
- how long ago you opened the account (maybe your passport has expired since then for example)
so, once again, the answer as to whether you have to go into your bank or not is...
It Depends!
I have dealings with 3 banks here. One has notified me, the others haven't... The Nat West in the UK hasn't said anything.


----------



## Lynn R

Pesky Wesky said:


> Because it depend on
> - what you were required to give in when you opened the account
> - how long ago you opened the account (maybe your passport has expired since then for example)
> so, once again, the answer as to whether you have to go into your bank or not is...
> It Depends!
> I have dealings with 3 banks here. One has notified me, the others haven't... The Nat West in the UK hasn't said anything.


I can only say again that I opened a new account with Banco Popular just last year, and they definitely took a copy of my passport, which is the same one I have now as it does not expire until 2017, yet they still wanted me to take it in.

The plot thickens still further - this morning the OH and I both drew cash at one of their ATMs and got an onscreen message which said "aun no tiene digitalizado su DNI" - although both of us have, within the last couple of days. I was going to ask the clerk who dealt with me what was going on but he was busy, so maybe I'll do that tomorrow.

Different banks are obviously handling this whole thing very differently, I guess all any of us can do is check with our own branch what they want and act accordingly.

I haven't heard anything from my UK bank either.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Lynn R said:


> The plot thickens still further - this morning the OH and I both drew cash at one of their ATMs and got an onscreen message which said "aun no tiene digitalizado su DNI" - although both of us have, within the last couple of days. I was going to ask the clerk who dealt with me what was going on but he was busy, so maybe I'll do that tomorrow.


But you still got your money, didn't you!?


----------



## Lynn R

Pesky Wesky said:


> But you still got your money, didn't you!?


Today, yes, but it's what would happen at the end of April which is supposed to be the deadline when, if the bank hasn't got the required digital copies of your ID, they will cancel your account, that worries me! I really, really don't want my account and all my direct debits messed up if the bank's recording system isn't working properly. I went into the branch where they scanned my passport on Tuesday, so I cannot see that the ATM should be showing me this message today.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

I may have to go to three banks here, which means cancelling classes to be able to go, which makes me very annoyed. Only one bank has got in touch with me so far though...
In the UK the only info I can find is about businesses so maybe for some reason it's not aimed at personal banking there?


----------



## Alcalaina

Now I think of it we did get a letter from Sabadell recently asking us to confirm certain details, including that we were _rentistas_ and not a business. It didn't mention having to send them ID. We have an online-only account with them and there is no branch here, so it would be a pain.


----------



## Lynn R

I logged into my internet banking this morning and there was a general message there regarding the ID docs being required, with an email address where clients could send them if they preferred. So I've sent them an email outliining the sequence of events and attaching another scanned copy of my passport, rather than go and queue up at the bank which is not good for my blood pressure at the best of times. So far I've had an acknowledgement that my documentation has been received and is under revision, and if there are any problems they will let me know, so we will see if that gets rid of the ATM warning message.


----------



## extranjero

So why is the Santander telling their clients there is no requirement to provide this ID ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

extranjero said:


> So why is the Santander telling their clients there is no requirement to provide this ID ?


Best to find out from them directly

And then tell us


----------



## extranjero

Wei did ask- they said there was was no need to
What have other forum members been told, who are with Santander ?


----------



## 90199

No need to do anything here, Caixa have informed us today that what may be now required on the Peninsular was completed here almost a year ago.


----------



## gus-lopez

Hepa said:


> No need to do anything here, Caixa have informed us today that what may be now required on the Peninsular was completed here almost a year ago.


 did mine with La Caixa over a year ago & the wife's.

Just had to do hsbc as accounts are registered here.


----------



## extranjero

Surely some one on this forum banks with Santander?
If so, what have they been told.
Can't find an email address for head office in this area


----------



## Megsmum

Having inquired at La Caixa they said yes we need to go in. However they have not informed us.............go figure


----------



## kalohi

I got a phone call today from our bank (BBVA) saying that OH and I had to take in ID (DNI for him, residency card for me) plus our latest pay slips or last year's income tax report. She was very apologetic asking for these things, and said that it was the Banco de España that was requesting them, not the BBVA. She explained that the Banco de España is checking to see if people's bank accounts and incomes levels coincide, in an effort to sniff out undeclared/illegal income. Because the woman seemed chatty, I asked her if I should be taking in the same documents to the other banks where we have accounts (La Caixa and Banco Popular) despite the fact that they haven't gotten in touch with me. She said absolutely, because April 30th is the deadline for _all_ the banks to turn this information in to the Banco de España, or the accounts will be blocked. 

Given all the corruption scandals in this country I can understand the Banco de España's intentions. But I think they've gone a little overboard with this. It seems very very big brother-ish to me. And I can't imagine what a headache this is creating for the banks, which I don't suppose are being compensated in any way for their extra work. Moreover, I can't imagine what chaos is going to ensue on May 1 when thousands of uninformed people find they can't access their money. We can only cross our fingers that the computer systems don't mess things up and block accounts of people who actually have turned in the required documents.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

extranjero said:


> So why is the Santander telling their clients there is no requirement to provide this ID ?


I think (but I don't know) it may be like traffic fines ie it's up to you to find out whether you have one or not. It's not the DGT or traffic police's responsibility to inform you. They may inform you, but they may not. Perhaps it's the same here, it's your responsibility to give the information, not the bank's responsibility to inform you.
This is only an interpretation that has just occurred to me and I'm not saying this is what's happening OR that I agree with it, just that it wouldn't surprise me that that's the story


----------



## extranjero

Is this requirement for UK banks too?


----------



## snikpoh

extranjero said:


> Is this requirement for UK banks too?


As I understand it, it's an EU regulation so I guess the answer is YES.


----------



## extranjero

It appears this requirement is only in Spain
Imagine the hassle of sending documents to UK, worrying if they'll get there


----------



## larryzx

extranjero said:


> It appears this requirement is only in Spain
> Imagine the hassle of sending documents to UK, worrying if they'll get there


Whilst I am almost certain that this does not apply to UK, if it did, what docs would one send? Unlike Spain one does not need/have an ID, a fiscal number (NIE) passport etc.


----------



## CapnBilly

extranjero said:


> It appears this requirement is only in Spain


The reason for this is that although both the UK and Spain are following the same EU Directive, the legislation created by Spain said that the requirements related to all existing customers on a risk basis (which is what the Directive says) BUT Spain then added an extra bit, which said or at least 5 years. The legislation was created in 2010 which is why everyone is now panicking. 

The fines (for them) if they don't have a digital copy of your ID are quite extensive.


----------



## snikpoh

larryzx said:


> Whilst I am almost certain that this does not apply to UK, if it did, what docs would one send? Unlike Spain one does not need/have an ID, a fiscal number (NIE) passport etc.



UK Nationals do have ID - it's their passport. Always has been and probably always will be.

I suspect that if UK do go down this route then a passport will suffice. ... but what about all those that don't have one? What would they use then?


----------



## larryzx

snikpoh said:


> UK Nationals do have ID - it's their passport. Always has been and probably always will be.


That was the point I was making. In UK one does not legally require a proof of ID. Albeit that some do have PPs, DLs etc.


----------



## snikpoh

larryzx said:


> That was the point I was making. In UK one does not legally require a proof of ID. Albeit that some do have PPs, DLs etc.


But, as I said, if this requirement is brought in to the UK, what proof of ID will people use???????????????


Just as an aside. I went in to our Sabadell branch today and asked what was happening. Their response was that yes, they had heard about it and that they would be writing to all their customers in the next 2 - 3 weeks. Doesn't give everyone long to respond by the end of April does it? Especially for those that aren't here at the moment!


----------



## CapnBilly

snikpoh said:


> UK Nationals do have ID - it's their passport. Always has been and probably always will be.
> 
> I suspect that if UK do go down this route then a passport will suffice. ... but what about all those that don't have one? What would they use then?


It does apply in the UK, because it is an EU Directive, so for example if you open an account online they have to be satisfied about your identity. This includes checking you are on the electoral roll, as well cross referencing to Credit Reference Agencies, and normally at least one of a driving licence or a passport. These are all done electronically. If they are satisfied with this check then you normally just have to sign a return a specimen signature, which they can check against your driving licence or passport record.

If there is anything untoward then you have to provide copies. This is a list of what Santander require. Other banks are similar.

However, as I explained earlier it is only necessary for existing customers on a risk basis, or opening a new product. So for example unusual activity on your account, large amounts etc. a

Spain however, has chosen to apply the rules to ALL existing customers within a 5 year period.


----------



## extranjero

cap'n Billy- So, those who have existing accounts in the UK don't have to do anything?


----------



## CapnBilly

extranjero said:


> cap'n Billy- So, those who have existing accounts in the UK don't have to do anything?


That's correct. The point I was making is that this is not a requirement of the EU Direcitive, which is quite high level. It merely requires that a risk based approach is taken to verification of identity. The legislation in Spain reflects the same requirement, but includes the requirment to make sure they have a digital copy of ID. This is not the approach taken in the UK, but I think there may be better integration of access to digital ID by the institutions.

This is the extract from the UK Guidance on Money Laundering covering identification of customers :

Identification and verification of the customer
5.3.2 The firm identifies the customer by obtaining a range of information about him. The verification of the identity consists of the firm verifying some of this information against documents, data or information obtained from a reliable and independent source.

I'm sure that the information is available in Spain, and that eventually it will be joined up in the same way. It seems to me that Spain is making a big effort to move people to using digital IDs.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

CapnBilly said:


> That's correct. The point I was making is that this is not a requirement of the EU Direcitive, which is quite high level. It merely requires that a risk based approach is taken to verification of identity. The legislation in Spain reflects the same requirement, but includes the requirment to make sure they have a digital copy of ID. This is not the approach taken in the UK, but I think there may be better integration of access to digital ID by the institutions.
> 
> I'm sure that the information is available in Spain, and that eventually it will be joined up in the same way. It seems to me that Spain is making a big effort to move people to using digital IDs.


Thanks for that. It makes more sense to me now.


----------



## CapnBilly

This is the extract from the Spanish legislation which is why they are all scrambling around now :

Disposición transitoria séptima. Aplicación de las medidas de diligencia debida a los clientes existentes.
Sin perjuicio de lo dispuesto en el artículo 7.2, los sujetos obligados aplicarán a todos sus clientes existentes las medidas de diligencia debida establecidas en el Capítulo II en un plazo máximo de cinco años, contados a partir de la entrada en vigor de la presente Ley.

It was published in the BOE on 29th April 2010.


----------



## Megsmum

A friend here went to the b Bank,not sure which one, was told, only people who are NOT fiscal residents need to do this. So as per normal...........confusion


----------



## Pazcat

Because for residents they were supposed to have been done by December last year.


----------



## snikpoh

Pazcat said:


> Because for residents they were supposed to have been done by December last year.


... not according to my bank - end of April is the Bank of Spain deadline (or so I'm told).


----------



## Pazcat

As far as I recall there was panic about this last year but it turned out that last years deadline was for those with a DNI. For those with NIEs it was April, or that's what people would of have you believe on facebook sites(I know, not the best source), maybe there was an extension period.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

I just phoned the one bank that has told me I have to do this.
They said I only needed some form of ID and I could scan it, but the image has to be in colour and send it by email. He wasn't interested in the Certificado de Registro, wasn't keen on the passport and finally accepted my driving licence (he didn't ask if it was UK or Spanish, but it's Spanish) as the size corresponds with the ID card.
Other times when I go to banks it has to be Certificate plus passport. You can just never tell!


----------



## Alcalaina

Just went to La Caixa armed with passport and every piece of official paper I could lay my hands on, but when they checked my account they said they already had what they needed. Ah well, better safe than sorry.


----------



## extranjero

Alcalaina said:


> Just went to La Caixa armed with passport and every piece of official paper I could lay my hands on, but when they checked my account they said they already had what they needed. Ah well, better safe than sorry.


Same in Santander
They said the only ones they are bothered about are medium and high risk clients


----------



## Madliz

I received an email from El Corte Ingles today requesting an image of my ID, as a cardholder. I had thought it was only banks that needed this.

"Todas las entidades financieras, y como tal la Financiera de El Corte Inglés, estamos obligadas a disponer de la imagen del documento identificativo de nuestros clientes."

Of course, none of us would have been able to open an account anywhere in Spain without providing copies of all this documentation. Another example of the sort of excessive bureaucracy that drives us all potty.


----------



## Justina

There is an announcement in my local Santander and I showed them my passport and my tarjeta which the worker photocopied. They do already have both but ni modo.


----------



## larryzx

Maybe many have not read the form as I had, and thus have interpreted it differently. But from I see, as below, I must report political activity, not only by myself but also family members; a much broader group than one maybe would thing. I vote, that is certainly political activity, so do my sons and brother in UK, my wife’s family in Philippines and USA. 

I see this as yet another ridiculous infringement of one’s personal rights. 

QUOTE from the form I have downloaded from Cajamar Bank:- 

_Do you or have you in the last two years carried out any political activity? Are you related or associated to anyone in this situation?
If so, please indicate:

Postal address
And their Town

*Relative will include the spouse or person related stably by a similar relationship of affection, and all parents and children. 

Associates will be all physical persons who might be known to hold the ownership or control of an instrument, or legal entities together with a person with public responsibility, or who might have another kind of close business relationship there with, or who might hold the ownership or control of an instrument or legal entity known to have been constituted to the benefit thereof
_

And it does not even end there, as this is another paragraph which must be agreed to:---- 

_By signing this form, I hereby declare: (i) as to the truth of all data, information and documentation provided, which I agreed tokeep updated by informing the Entity in writing of any change which might occur in them; (ii) that unless I have indicated any otherthing, I am the real holder or final owner of the funds, securities or financial assets of any kind deposited in or passing through myaccounts, of any kind, in the Entity; (iii) that the funds, securities or financial assets of any kind indicated in the above section are licit in origin; (iv) that I will provide the Entity, on simple request, with all additional information and documentation that it might require for me to certify the licit origin of the funds, securities or financial assets of any kind passing through my accounts, and of my business or professional activity or any other which the Entity might reasonably require of me; (v) that I have been informedby the Entity that it reserves the right to partially or totally restrict my operations of any kind in the Entity, and even to cancel my positions if I should fail to attend their requests for information and documentation that are necessary for the Entity to meet its obligations in the prevention of money laundering and the financing of terrorism, and; (vi) I am hereby informed that the data appearing on this form, all of which are mandatory, will be included in a file held by the Entity for treatment with the purpose of meeting said obligations; and that before the Entity I can exercise my rights to access, rectify, cancel or oppose by letter sent by ordinary post to Grupo Cooperativo Cajamar – Protección de Datos – Apartado de Correos 250 – 04080, or by an electronic mail to [email protected]_

*Maybe we all should close our accounts and stick with cash !!!!!!*


----------



## Justina

I am a bit lost. I wasn't given any form to fill in.


----------



## Lynn R

Justina said:


> I am a bit lost. I wasn't given any form to fill in.


Banco Popular didn't ask us to fill in any forms either, only provide scanned copies of our ID. We've both now received email confirmation from them that our documentation has been processed satisfactorily, so are hoping that will be the end of it.


----------



## larryzx

Lynn R said:


> Banco Popular didn't ask us to fill in any forms either, only provide scanned copies of our ID. We've both now received email confirmation from them that our documentation has been processed satisfactorily, so are hoping that will be the end of it.


Just for those who would like to know what Cajamar are asking for, although of course being Spain, there will no standard requirement:- https://www.cajamar.es/BE/datos/fisi-nueva-ley-es.pdf


----------



## Maureen47

Bankia have asked us for ID , NIE and proof of income , we currently have a non resident account until we are permanent residents later in the year , I scanned the required info to them despite them already having paper copies and they have replied thanking me and that's it. I guess they are getting the customers to do the work by providing electronic copies !


----------



## extranjero

Surely they must all require passports as one of the reasons for scanning them is, they can bring it up on screen as ID whenever there is a transaction.
I think Santander has managed this requirement inefficiently.
They've known about it for 5 years yet have decided to text message customers in the last week before cut off date.
They've told people that they didn't need to supply this documentation, when they did eg in cases of new passport numbers.
What were they going to tell the people who acted on their advice that these documents weren't needed, who then went on to have their accounts frozen, with all the misery that that brings ?


----------



## bwingran

What happens if I am not back in Spain until September?


----------



## Alcalaina

bwingran said:


> What happens if I am not back in Spain until September?


Has your bank contacted you requesting ID? If so, you can probably email them a scanned copy. If not, I wouldn't worry at this stage as they probably already have it.


----------



## extranjero

Why isn't this also happening in the UK, as I understand it is an EU law?
The banks here may have copies of passports etc, but as the passport is renewed the number changes, so they won't have the new one.
If banks freeze the accounts of those who haven't complied, imagine the mayhem for payment of pensions, direct debits etc!


----------



## StevejR1

bwingran said:


> What happens if I am not back in Spain until September?


We had an email with a link and then sent them scanned copies


----------



## Lynn R

My bank (Banco Popular) also gave an email address on the internet banking site which these documents could be scanned and sent to, as an alternative to taking them into a branch. I suggest you check your internet banking to see if yours has one. If not, there's sure to be an email address you could send a query to explaining your problem, but best do it quickly as the end of April is next week!


----------



## snikpoh

extranjero said:


> Why isn't this also happening in the UK, as I understand it is an EU law?
> The banks here may have copies of passports etc, but as the passport is renewed the number changes, so they won't have the new one.
> If banks freeze the accounts of those who haven't complied, imagine the mayhem for payment of pensions, direct debits etc!


Because it's all based on risk and also on how the rules are interpreted.

Spain have decided to implement the rules differently to the UK (now there's a surprise!).


Not every body in Spain has to comply - as it's based on risk, some will be asked to do this whilst others won't.


----------



## extranjero

That's what Santander said, then wanted everyone to comply!


----------



## Lynn R

extranjero said:


> That's what Santander said, then wanted everyone to comply!


My bank isn't adopting a risk-based approach, either. The clerk who dealt with my documents told me that everybody had to supply them.


----------



## larryzx

Typically Spanish. My bank have never contacted me, I saw a message when I checked my account in line.

When I spoke to the bank they said they needed passports. I have a joint account with my wife and my son is named on the account so that his water bill can be paid by DD. 

The on line message provided a form to complete, which could be either handed in at the bank or sent by email. It asked for info about employment, level of income, and to say if any account holder or relative, was involved in any ‘political activities’ but surprisingly, it did not ask that copies of the passports be submitted, so I have did not do so. 

Waiting now to see what will happen.

From speaking to friends, and reading posts on line,* it would appear there is considerable variation in what each bank and other financial entity* (including Corté Ingles, who sent me an email) *require.*


----------



## extranjero

Perhaps they think you are high risk, Larryzx, whereas I am regarded as harmless!
Seriously though, why are some banks doing the Spanish inquisition ?


----------



## bwingran

Thanks for reply,unfortunatley all our bank post is sent to our house in spain,and I am not privvy to on-line banking.Just have to hope that they continue to pay our D.Ds,till we can get to see them in September.


----------



## tonymar

Yes have taken documents to bank after ,a letter requesting them

This seems very un fair on people who are not here permanently !!!!!

Although it did give an email address for submission 

Tony


----------



## larryzx

bwingran said:


> Thanks for reply,unfortunatley all our bank post is sent to our house in spain,and I am not privvy to on-line banking.Just have to hope that they continue to pay our D.Ds,till we can get to see them in September.


You have a simple solution. Call the bank and ask what they want. Any info, including passport can be scanned and emailed. Even though I live here I did mine that way,


----------



## mrypg9

If my bank or come to that any organisation requested details of my political activities I would tell them to get stuffed (or words to that effect).
Such questions are way out of order and I cannot believe that they have been asked for.


----------



## fcexpat

We actually opened an account at caixa the other day and the very nice bank manager explained one or two things to us about this. It's all to do with money laundering an tax avoidance. Not only Spain, everywhere. To not provide the relevant information would be a little silly as there's a real risk accounts could be frozen !!!!!


----------



## larryzx

mrypg9 said:


> If my bank or come to that any organisation requested details of my political activities I would tell them to get stuffed (or words to that effect).
> Such questions are way out of order and I cannot believe that they have been asked for.


When you say you cannot believe, I know you are not saying I am wrong, nevertheless. I copy here that part of the form which 'demands' that info. I have questioned the bank, but they cannot/refuse to explain. 


_Do you or have you in the last two years carried out any political activity? Are you related or associated* to anyone in this situation?
Yes No Yes No

If so, please indicate:
Post
Town

*Relative will include the spouse or person related stably by a similar relationship of affection, and all parents and children. Associates will be all physical persons who might be known to hold the ownership or control of an instrument, or legal entities together with a person with public responsibility, or who might have another kind of close business relationship there with, or who might hold the ownership or control of an instrument or legal entity known to have been constituted to the benefit thereof._


----------



## Alcalaina

Well, the banks have had five years to sort this out and have left it till the very last minute. Apparently 5 million Spanish clients still haven't had their DNI digitised. With just over a week to go, I predict there will be an extension of the deadline.

El DNI o le bloqueamos sus cuentas | Economía | EL PAÃ�S


----------



## mrypg9

larryzx said:


> When you say you cannot believe, I know you are not saying I am wrong, nevertheless. I copy here that part of the form which 'demands' that info. I have questioned the bank, but they cannot/refuse to explain.
> 
> 
> _Do you or have you in the last two years carried out any political activity? Are you related or associated* to anyone in this situation?
> Yes No Yes No
> 
> If so, please indicate:
> Post
> Town
> 
> *Relative will include the spouse or person related stably by a similar relationship of affection, and all parents and children. Associates will be all physical persons who might be known to hold the ownership or control of an instrument, or legal entities together with a person with public responsibility, or who might have another kind of close business relationship there with, or who might hold the ownership or control of an instrument or legal entity known to have been constituted to the benefit thereof._


There is no way I would answer such questions and no, I do not believe any bank or public authority has the legal right to ask such questions.


----------



## larryzx

mrypg9 said:


> There is no way I would answer such questions and no, I do not believe any bank or public authority has the legal right to ask such questions.


I feel the same, but in the real world (or as real as Spain can be) what would you do when the bank froze your account ? Always pay in cash (bearing in mind the te realtively low maximum allowed for cash transactions in Spain).

In my case I have lied and answered no to the question and thus I will still have a bank account.


----------



## snikpoh

larryzx said:


> I feel the same, but in the real world (or as real as Spain can be) what would you do when the bank froze your account ? Always pay in cash (bearing in mind the te realtively low maximum allowed for cash transactions in Spain).
> 
> In my case I have lied and answered no to the question and thus I will still have a bank account.


I would close my account and move it elsewhere - they should not be asking those sorts of questions. Also, how can I be expected to know what my friends or family get up to - that's their business!

Is the form the same every where I wonder?


----------



## larryzx

snikpoh said:


> I would close my account and move it elsewhere - they should not be asking those sorts of questions. Also, how can I be expected to know what *my friends* or family get up to - that's their business!
> 
> Is the form the same every where I wonder?


Without reading the several pages of the 2010 law (I did start to do so but gave up) I cannot say whether they are entitled in law to ask. I would hope not. That was why I questioned it. However, if they believe they they do have the rlght and close my account if I do not answer, then I am not actually winning !

I understand from here that each entity is asking different questions. As I said, ‘typically Spanish’.

And Just for the record, nowhere are friends mentioned, relatives I believe, is bad enough.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

larryzx said:


> I feel the same, but in the real world (or as real as Spain can be) what would you do when the bank froze your account ? Always pay in cash (bearing in mind the te realtively low maximum allowed for cash transactions in Spain).
> 
> In my case I have lied and answered no to the question and thus I will still have a bank account.


First I would question them as to why they were asking this, just to give them a chance to explain. As there is really no good reason they can give to justify this I'd look around and when I found something similar I'd change banks telling them why.


----------



## ddrysdale99

snikpoh said:


> As I understand it, it's an EU regulation so I guess the answer is YES.


There's no such thing as a UK ID document. Some people may have passports or driving licenses but there's no requirement to have either.

My Romanian wife thinks this is very strange.


----------



## VFR

It will be so much easier when they get the UN Law (?) enacted so they can get the chip installed by the midwife.
People will still moan of course .............."I had my chip scanned 1759 times today & I only walked to the store to buy a paper !"


I jest of course , but ? :confused2:


----------



## Lynn R

Pesky Wesky said:


> First I would question them as to why they were asking this, just to give them a chance to explain. As there is really no good reason they can give to justify this I'd look around and when I found something similar I'd change banks telling them why.


When you look at some of the details of some of the various corruption scandals which have gone on and continue to be exposed pretty near daily, I can think of several reasons why it would be a good idea for the authorities to know who is connected to those holding political office - relatives given jobs or awarded lucrative contracts, for a start. I wouldn't interpret these questions regarding political activity as wanting to know whether someone voted.

Both Pujol and Rato have allegedly used numerous family members to launder money and hide it from Hacienda.

Hacienda do seem to be really ramping up the crackdown on these people, though, which is being reflected in an increased tax take, and that can only be beneficial for the country.

http://www.elmundo.es/espana/2015/04/21/55362a11268e3e5a108b456f.html

Similar article in English from El Pais:-

http://elpais.com/elpais/2015/04/21/inenglish/1429625058_458146.html


----------



## larryzx

For those who* suppose the law is this or that* perhaps they would like to read it and then give us their informed, considered view.

It can be found at:-http://www.boe.es/buscar/act.php?id=BOE-A-2010-6737

It consists of 58 pages and some 24,000 words,


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Lynn R said:


> When you look at some of the details of some of the various corruption scandals which have gone on and continue to be exposed pretty near daily, I can think of several reasons why it would be a good idea for the authorities to know who is connected to those holding political office - relatives given jobs or awarded lucrative contracts, for a start. I wouldn't interpret these questions regarding political activity as wanting to know whether someone voted.
> http://elpais.com/elpais/2015/04/21/inenglish/1429625058_458146.html


Well, I don't know about you, but if I was a corrupt politician I don't think I'd be answering Yes! to this question.
_Do you or have you in the last two years carried out any political activity? Are you related or associated* to anyone in this situation?_
And if you answer yes, what happens? Do they investigate you, interview you, tap your phone?
Seriously, does this question have any validy whatsoever, because I can't see it.


----------



## Lynn R

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I don't know about you, but if I was a corrupt politician I don't think I'd be answering Yes! to this question.
> _Do you or have you in the last two years carried out any political activity? Are you related or associated* to anyone in this situation?_
> And if you answer yes, what happens? Do they investigate you, interview you, tap your phone?
> Seriously, does this question have any validy whatsoever, because I can't see it.


And if someone is later implicated in a corruption scandal and has not disclosed such information when asked for, by answering no to these questions, or that they have a family connection to someone who holds political office, then it is more evidence of intention to defraud. 

A bit like inviting people to declare their overseas assets, then if they fail to do so, you can hit them with larger fines and go over their finances with a fine tooth comb.

It's quite normal for those who hold political office to be required to declare their financial interests outside of politics, isn't it? You could equally well say that anyone with a financial interest in something dodgy would just not declare it. It's when they are found out as not having declared something that the proverbial hits the fan.

So why not the other way around, with people with financial interests being asked to declare their political involvement or connections?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Lynn R said:


> And if someone is later implicated in a corruption scandal and has not disclosed such information when asked for, by answering no to these questions, or that they have a family connection to someone who holds political office, then it is more evidence of intention to defraud.
> 
> A bit like inviting people to declare their overseas assets, then if they fail to do so, you can hit them with larger fines and go over their finances with a fine tooth comb.
> 
> It's quite normal for those who hold political office to be required to declare their financial interests outside of politics, isn't it? You could equally well say that anyone with a financial interest in something dodgy would just not declare it. It's when they are found out as not having declared something that the proverbial hits the fan.


Yes, you're right. The politician or whoever will receive another fine.
I really can't see that the threat of another bigger fine (to add to the ones they have already collected) making any significant difference to corruption and financial crime in general. 
On the other hand it won't do any harm, but it's as useful as asking "Do you sleep on your back or in foetal position?"
In my own opinion, of course


----------



## mrypg9

larryzx said:


> I feel the same, but in the real world (or as real as Spain can be) what would you do when the bank froze your account ? Always pay in cash (bearing in mind the te realtively low maximum allowed for cash transactions in Spain).
> 
> In my case I have lied and answered no to the question and thus I will still have a bank account.


I'd close the account, open another with a bank that didn't ask such impertinent and irrelevant questions and use my offshore euro account for everything apart from water, electricity and internet/ phone bills.
Tbh, i'm going to do that anyway as I've heard stories of people in my area having money taken from their bank accounts for various traffic ofences of which they have no knowledge.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mrypg9 said:


> I'd close the account, open another with a bank that didn't ask such impertinent and irrelevant questions and use my offshore euro account for everything apart from water, electricity and internet/ phone bills.
> Tbh, i'm going to do that anyway as I've heard stories of people in my area having money taken from their bank accounts for various traffic ofences of which they have no knowledge.


It's true that you will have money taken directly from your account if you don't respond to the fine. However, they don't always notify you of fines now. It's your responsibilty to look and see if you've got one


----------



## mrypg9

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's true that you will have money taken directly from your account if you don't respond to the fine. However, they don't always notify you of fines now. It's your responsibilty to look and see if you've got one


People who don't own cars have received fines, though! I got a reminder from an ITV station in Toledo for a car I don't own! Mistakes are being made
I do check to see if I have fines but then, I'm law-abiding.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mrypg9 said:


> People who don't own cars have received fines, though! I got a reminder from an ITV station in Toledo for a car I don't own! Mistakes are being made
> I do check to see if I have fines but then, I'm law-abiding.


Yes, those are pretty big mistakes, aren't they!?


----------



## mrypg9

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, those are pretty big mistakes, aren't they!?


I rang the ITV station and explained I didn't own the Renault in question, they said they had got the details from Trafico. So I went to the police and asked them to check the cars held in my name and the only ones on record are my LRs, no Renault.
I asked them to note that I didn't own the Renault, in case of future problems.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mrypg9 said:


> I rang the ITV station and explained I didn't own the Renault in question, they said they had got the details from Trafico. So I went to the police and asked them to check the cars held in my name and the only ones on record are my LRs, no Renault.
> I asked them to note that I didn't own the Renault, in case of future problems.


always best to cover your back


----------



## Justina

*Banks*



Pesky Wesky said:


> It's true that you will have money taken directly from your account if you don't respond to the fine. However, they don't always notify you of fines now. It's your responsibilty to look and see if you've got one


I am always amused when I read of monies being deducted from accounts here cos that happened so often when we lived in Mexico.
My husband once got a bill on his credit card for several thousand pesos for bills to a mechanics and Sears Roebuck from a city which he had never been in and his credit card safely at home. On the day 'his card' was used he was at a Xmas knees up with a lot of witnesses. The bank told him to pay the minimum that month and they would reimburse the lot the following month, which they did.


----------



## gus-lopez

Alcalaina said:


> Well, the banks have had five years to sort this out and have left it till the very last minute. Apparently 5 million Spanish clients still haven't had their DNI digitised. With just over a week to go, I predict there will be an extension of the deadline.
> 
> El DNI o le bloqueamos sus cuentas | Economía | EL PAÃ�S


Or maybe they will drag the people responsible out & hang them,


----------



## gus-lopez

Only asked for foreigners registration certificate. Oh & passport for the wife.That was last year though.
Had to provide all sorts of stuff for the hsbc though after they got caught up to no good with the Swiss accounts. There idea of compliance is to interrogate all the Non -resident UK account holders asking for photo ID address id from specific documents that don't evn have it on & all certified by people that cannot legally certify in Spain. Think they got the YTS to sort it out. For a bank that can make sure me Salamanders in placein his heated tank before I arrive it can't be hard to know that a Spanish driving licence has no address ?
All sorted now as far as I know along with the 27 complaints.lol


----------



## Lynn R

Justina said:


> I am always amused when I read of monies being deducted from accounts here cos that happened so often when we lived in Mexico.
> My husband once got a bill on his credit card for several thousand pesos for bills to a mechanics and Sears Roebuck from a city which he had never been in and his credit card safely at home. On the day 'his card' was used he was at a Xmas knees up with a lot of witnesses. The bank told him to pay the minimum that month and they would reimburse the lot the following month, which they did.


The same thing happened to me, twice, in the UK. The first time it was 400 pounds' worth of goods from a mail order company I'd never used in my life, and the company had a delivery address which wasn't mine, so I hope they were able to involve the police and find out who was responsible. On the second occasion someone had spent 2K in a Comet store in Edinburgh (in person, in the store) on a day when I was at work in Manchester. On both occasions I got the money back, but it was very worrying and the worst of it was that whenever I used the card in a store after that, I would be called to the phone to answer security questions which was embarrassing to say the least and made me feel it was I who was the criminal.

I strongly suspected that a member of staff in the branch of a dry cleaner's which I often used as it was on my way home from work was responsible for cloning the card details and passing them on, as I'd used the same store shortly before each fraud. I stopped using my gold card after that as it seemed to increase the risk of becoming a target for fraud and just went back to using a standard one. Changed my dry cleaner's too! Could be coincidence but it never happened again.

I don't know how so many people seem able to get away with this kind of crime when I always seem to have to jump through so many hoops especially when buying something online, with all kinds of security verification procedures.


----------



## Alcalaina

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's true that you will have money taken directly from your account if you don't respond to the fine. However, they don't always notify you of fines now. It's your responsibilty to look and see if you've got one


Or you can register with a service like BuscaMultas which will check daily and send you a text or email to advise you if you've incurred a fine. Just enter your NIE and car registration number.

https://www.buscamultas.com/


----------



## Brangus

extranjero said:


> Surely some one on this forum banks with Santander?
> If so, what have they been told.
> Can't find an email address for head office in this area


OH and I walked over to our nearest Santander branch yesterday and they scanned our ID cards (DNI and residence card, respectively). We never received any communication electronically or by mail and only became aware of the law thanks to this forum!

We don't know whether the bank already had what it needed. They didn't tell us that.

Today I see that Santander has posted about this on Twitter and Facebook, and they provide an e-mail address where customers can send a scanned copy of their I.D. They say that "in general" if you haven't been contacted by the bank, you don't have to provide documentation.

As someone said earlier in this thread, better safe than sorry!


----------



## Brangus

Should this thread be posted as a "sticky" until April 30? It might save a few people from a banking nightmare.


----------



## 213979

I went into my local branch the other day and the banker asked me for my ID - "just in case."


----------



## DunWorkin

Sabadell have told us that we only need to do this if our passports have been renewed since they last saw them.

Mine expired last December and I have a years extension which I got from the Consulate in Alicante.

The bank say that just to be sure, I should go to my branch with my extension documents now then again when I get my new passport.

It seems that different banks and different branches are saying different things. It is all very confusing.


----------



## tonymar

DunWorkin said:


> Sabadell have told us that we only need to do this if our passports have been renewed since they last saw them.
> 
> Mine expired last December and I have a years extension which I got from the Consulate in Alicante.
> 
> The bank say that just to be sure, I should go to my branch with my extension documents now then again when I get my new passport.
> 
> It seems that different banks and different branches are saying different things. It is all very confusing.


Hi Dunworkin

Yes that is the one thing I dont like about it here , the paper work ! never seems simple 

had to do my driving licence last week -- nightmare !

Cheers Tony


----------



## Alcalaina

Earlier on this thread someone mentioned being asked to supply details of political activity.

FACUA, the Spanish consumers' association, have just denounced Cajamar for this. It contravenes the EU data protection legislation which makes it illegal to demand and store this kind of personal information.

FACUA denuncia a Cajamar por requerir a sus clientes que aclaren si tienen "alguna actividad política"


----------



## Pazcat

Very good.


----------



## larryzx

Alcalaina said:


> Earlier on this thread someone mentioned being asked to supply details of political activity.
> 
> FACUA, the Spanish consumers' association, have just denounced Cajamar for this. It contravenes the EU data protection legislation which makes it illegal to demand and store this kind of personal information.
> 
> FACUA denuncia a Cajamar por requerir a sus clientes que aclaren si tienen "alguna actividad política"


Thanks for that. 

Seems FACUA agree with me !

I have just emailed my branch of Caja Mar to ask what they are 'insisting on' now.


----------



## mike kelly

don't know if this service is any good or not but some of you may find it interesting:

https://portal.lacaixa.es/holabank/...ce=sh-part-Home-1-terrat-HolaBank-holabank-NA


----------



## extranjero

Just received a letter from Santander today, about supplying details or having the account frozen Yesterday!
I had already taken mine in, even though I had twice before been told that I didn't need to!
What a shambles this has been, when it could have been done gradually during the last five tears


----------



## larryzx

In passing.

When I spoke to Cajamar a few weeeks ago, they insisted they needed my passport and my son’s and my wife's Residencia (we have a three person account). The on-line banking message I had received said we had to complete a form only. 

Today, following a letter dated 30th March, received yesterday, I went to my branch and was told they did not need the ID docs as they had them on file after all !!! But they did need the info demanded in the on-line form for each of us.

They could not comment on ‘illegally’ demanding the info i.e. re political activities.


----------



## Janeym8

*Sabadell*

We went down to our branch this morning,only one person in queue in front of us (I had read banks were so so so busy because of this )
Asked and bank knew nothing about it,they showed us on computer screen how we were registered and said we didn't have to do anything
Jane


----------



## snikpoh

Janeym8 said:


> We went down to our branch this morning,only one person in queue in front of us (I had read banks were so so so busy because of this )
> Asked and bank knew nothing about it,they showed us on computer screen how we were registered and said we didn't have to do anything
> Jane


... which bank was it?


----------



## larryzx

snikpoh said:


> ... which bank was it?


She showed "Sabadell"


----------



## snikpoh

Ah, just seen it in the subject/title area.

Thanks.


----------



## Chica22

Cajamar Bank's questionnaire is certainly different from other banks. Apart from the political questions, the cashier asked me if I was a pensioner (which was rather insulting as I am only 55 years old), so then she asked if I was unemployed (which I replied 'if you mean am I looking for work, the answer is no!!). So she then said OK I will put you down as a housewife!!!! 

I think this is the first time since leaving school that I have ever been termed as a 'housewife'!!!!

The account is in joint names so on my husband's form he was ticked as a pensioner as he does receive a teachers pension from the UK.

But it would be interesting to know how they 'pidgeon hole' a man from the UK with sufficient funds to support themselves, but who is not a pensioner!!!!


----------



## larryzx

Chica. 
My son, who is named on the account only because the water supply company will not, after 10 years of doing it, take the DD for his apartment from an account which does not have their customer's name on it .

My son is non-resident, so I marked most of the boxes on the form as N/A. I objected strongly when the bank ask aboit 'political activities' and I feel the same about other private info. Nothing to do with them.


PS My son has another apartment and I have a lock-up garage. Both have the water contracts in the names of the previous owners and the water company take the DD's for them from my account without any questions. Typically Spanish:- nonsensical, ridiculous and without logic.


----------



## Alcalaina

Chica22 said:


> But it would be interesting to know how they 'pidgeon hole' a man from the UK with sufficient funds to support themselves, but who is not a pensioner!!!!


I think the term they use for this is _rentista_ - that's what it said on our Santander form anyway. As well as a landlord, it means a "person of private means".


----------



## larryzx

Alcalaina said:


> I think the term they use for this is _rentista_ - that's what it said on our Santander form anyway. As well as a landlord, it means a "person of private means".


Please excuse me but I think they, any bank, should be told they have no right to even ask.


----------



## Lynn R

Surprise, surprise - the banks have had to extend the deadline by 10 days because of the chaos.
Los bancos amplían 10 días más el plazo para digitalizar el DNI ante la avalancha de los últimos días . SUR.es

I passed 3 bank branches on my way to the shops this morning which were absolutely rammed, with people queuing outside in the street because there was no more room inside (Cajamar, BBVA and La Caixa). My own branch of Banco Popular, surprisingly, only had 3 people queuing.

They certainly haven't covered themselves in glory with this one.


----------



## Lynn R

Some useful information here about what would happen if anyone's account is blocked.

Apparently it will only affect some internet banking transactions including transferring funds, and withdrawing cash from ATMs. However, direct debits would still be paid. I suppose that's something at least. The customer could still withdraw cash by going into the bank with their ID.

Los clientes tendrán 3 meses para solicitar al banco el desbloqueo de su cuenta . SUR.es


----------



## Justina

*Banks*



Lynn R said:


> Surprise, surprise - the banks have had to extend the deadline by 10 days because of the chaos.
> Los bancos amplÃ*an 10 dÃ*as mÃ¡s el plazo para digitalizar el DNI ante la avalancha de los Ãºltimos dÃ*as . SUR.es
> 
> I passed 3 bank branches on my way to the shops this morning which were absolutely rammed, with people queuing outside in the street because there was no more room inside (Cajamar, BBVA and La Caixa). My own branch of Banco Popular, surprisingly, only had 3 people queuing.
> 
> They certainly haven't covered themselves in glory with this one.


Me too. BBVA especially with people out the door and around the corner. Santander marginally better but they did have the foresight to put up notices a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Lynn R

Now the Government has announced that the 30 April deadline still applies, although BBVA has told its customers that they have until 11 May!



El Gobierno mantiene en el 30 de abril el tope para entregar el DNI al banco | Economía | EL PAÃ�S

I'm beginning to think this whole thing should be transferred to the "You couldn't make it up" thread.


----------



## Isobella

Amazing why people have left it so late. Even this expat forum has had the info since March. In fact I was grateful for the warning.


----------



## kalohi

This morning I switched on the TV, and on Antena 3's morning chat show they were having a segment about this. They were interviewing people in the street who had no idea that this was happening, and in general talking about what a fiasco the whole situation is. They were warning people to get to their bank _today_ to get their DNI copied. 

It seems to me they should have done this segment a week ago (or a month ago, or even 6 months ago) if they really wanted to do a service for the public, instead of just capitalizing on the the botched mess.


----------



## Chica22

Alcalaina said:


> I think the term they use for this is _rentista_ - that's what it said on our Santander form anyway. As well as a landlord, it means a "person of private means".


No rentista on the Cajamar form.....but Ama de Casa as an option!!!!


----------



## baldilocks

larryzx said:


> Please excuse me but I think they, any bank, should be told they have no right to even ask.


With so many crooks and people who try to cheat the system about, I think they have every right to ask in order to cover their own backsides! Only those who are up to something they shouldn't be would object.


----------



## larryzx

I do not understand why people have bothered to go to their bank when they can scan the document and email it. Even if that would have mean going to an internet shop to do it. Better than standing in a queue.

I will not be surprised if the whole thing ends up being ignored for the most part like so many things in Spain. For example the estimated 95% who have ignored the overseas asset declaration, and at least until now it seems no action has been taken.


----------



## larryzx

baldilocks said:


> With so many crooks and people who try to cheat the system about, I think they have every right to ask in order to cover their own backsides! Only those who are up to something they shouldn't be would object.


seems you did not read ths earlier `post:- 



Alcalaina said:


> Earlier on this thread someone mentioned being asked to supply details of political activity.
> 
> FACUA, the Spanish consumers' association, have just denounced Cajamar for this. It contravenes the EU data protection legislation which makes it illegal to demand and store this kind of personal information.
> 
> FACUA denuncia a Cajamar por requerir a sus clientes que aclaren si tienen "alguna actividad política"


----------



## gus-lopez

Lynn R said:


> Now the Government has announced that the 30 April deadline still applies, although BBVA has told its customers that they have until 11 May!
> 
> 
> 
> El Gobierno mantiene en el 30 de abril el tope para entregar el DNI al banco | Economía | EL PAÃ�S
> 
> I'm beginning to think this whole thing should be transferred to the "You couldn't make it up" thread.


Take no notice as they won't be the "government" for much longer fortunately.

It never occurred to me that the banks were packed solid for that reason. I just assumed it was the usual shambles .I was wondering yesterday & this morning why they were so full & there was nowhere to park.


----------



## Horlics

I'm interested in this "no idea" claim that these people are making.

Every time I have drawn cash out over the past couple of months I have been reminded on-screen that this is happening. I'm with BBVA.

I'd be very interested to know which other banks have either written to people or displayed an on-screen message at ATMs.

Anybody?



kalohi said:


> This morning I switched on the TV, and on Antena 3's morning chat show they were having a segment about this. They were interviewing people in the street who had no idea that this was happening, and in general talking about what a fiasco the whole situation is. They were warning people to get to their bank _today_ to get their DNI copied.
> 
> It seems to me they should have done this segment a week ago (or a month ago, or even 6 months ago) if they really wanted to do a service for the public, instead of just capitalizing on the the botched mess.


----------



## Lynn R

Horlics said:


> I'm interested in this "no idea" claim that these people are making.
> 
> Every time I have drawn cash out over the past couple of months I have been reminded on-screen that this is happening. I'm with BBVA.
> 
> I'd be very interested to know which other banks have either written to people or displayed an on-screen message at ATMs.
> 
> Anybody?


My bank (Banco Popular) rang me before the end of March to let me know I needed to do this. There is also a message displayed when I log into my internet banking service, and a message displayed when withdrawing cash from the ATM (but no message with any other kind of ATM transaction such as topping up mobile phone credit). They aren't applying a "risk based" approach, though, the clerk told me all their clients have to supply their details. I was not asked to complete the kind of questionnaire which other members have reported being asked for by their banks.

Apart from the late action, the biggest problem seems to have been the widely differing practices adopted by different banks.


----------



## Horlics

I see what you mean about the approach.

So,

BBVA wrote to people
Sabadell wrote to people
Banco Popular called people

All 3 have been displaying a message on ATMs for at least a couple of months.

I am not saying they've handled this well, but it seems that these people with "no idea" this was going on have probably been informed one way or another.



Lynn R said:


> My bank (Banco Popular) rang me....


----------



## kalohi

Horlics said:


> I'm interested in this "no idea" claim that these people are making.
> 
> Every time I have drawn cash out over the past couple of months I have been reminded on-screen that this is happening. I'm with BBVA.
> 
> I'd be very interested to know which other banks have either written to people or displayed an on-screen message at ATMs.
> 
> Anybody?


I have an account with BBVA and never got an on-screen message at the ATM, although they did send me a text message and they also phoned. You'd think their ATM computer system would be universal in all of Spain??

I also havean account with La Caixa as do my university aged kids and we never heard a word from them, never saw a message on-screen, nothing. Over Easter break we went in to check to see if they needed our ID's, and sure enough they needed the kids'. Good thing we went! I don't know if they would have gotten in touch with us eventually, but even if that were the case let's just say they weren't rushing it.


----------



## snikpoh

Horlics said:


> I see what you mean about the approach.
> 
> So,
> 
> BBVA wrote to people
> Sabadell wrote to people
> Banco Popular called people
> 
> All 3 have been displaying a message on ATMs for at least a couple of months.
> 
> I am not saying they've handled this well, but it seems that these people with "no idea" this was going on have probably been informed one way or another.


I'm with Sabadell - there has be NO message on the ATM and they have not written to anyone that I know banks with them.

Many of my friends were unaware of this requirement as they've not been contacted (neither in Spain nor in UK). We don't get expat papers here and some of our friends don't speak Spanish well so don't read Spanish papers or watch Spanish news.

How would they know of this requirement?


----------



## larryzx

Whist I did see a message when I went to online banking it was not until a couple of weeks ago. I did get a letter at end of April, dated 30th March. I never use ATM's

When I called the branch they said they needed the up-to-date copies of our ID's.

When I went to the bank with my son, he is named on the account and arrived for a holiday, it transpired that the bank already had all the info re the ID's which they needed, so no copies needed; a wasted trip. 

It was Cajamar, they asked, in the online message, for each of the 3 of us named on the account, to complete a form. Having questioned their right to ask for some of the info, I completed the forms but crossed out a couple of questions on mine and my wife's form. On my son's, he is non-resident; I crossed out most of it, saying that as the funds were not his, the questions were not applicable


----------



## Lynn R

Horlics said:


> I see what you mean about the approach.
> 
> So,
> 
> BBVA wrote to people
> Sabadell wrote to people
> Banco Popular called people
> 
> All 3 have been displaying a message on ATMs for at least a couple of months.
> 
> I am not saying they've handled this well, but it seems that these people with "no idea" this was going on have probably been informed one way or another.


Ah, but my OH also has an account with Banco Popular (with a different branch) and they didn't ring him - nor does he get a message displayed when he logs into internet banking!!! He has his set to English and mine is set to Spanish, whether that makes any difference I have no idea.

I was a bit worried after I'd taken my documents into the branch and I continued to see the warning messages displayed, so to be doubly sure we also scanned and emailed our ID documents to the email address given in the onscreen message, and have both received email responses saying that our documents have been processed correctly.

So, two clients of the same bank can have been treated differently, and I have no doubt the approach has been different from branch to branch of other banks as well. I do think a standard approach should have been agreed at the outset as to what documentation was to be asked for and which clients were to be asked to provide it.


----------



## baldilocks

We are with Caja Granada (now part of BMN) and the on-screen message was on our ATM from the beginning of March. Internet banking is asking for our mobile phone N°.

Actually the thread title is incorrect -it should read "Residents, etc" not just citizens.


----------



## Horlics

Confusing isn't it, because when I was in BBVA passing on documentation the lady there said they were so busy because the ATM message had been shown to everybody, even those account holders for whom they already hold the necessary documents.

So it would appear that the staff don't know who's seeing the message and who isn't.

The lady also said that if all the accounts are blocked, they'll "die" under the strain of all the work they'll need to do to get things sorted out.



kalohi said:


> I have an account with BBVA and never got an on-screen message at the ATM, although they did send me a text message and they also phoned. You'd think their ATM computer system would be universal in all of Spain??
> 
> I also havean account with La Caixa as do my university aged kids and we never heard a word from them, never saw a message on-screen, nothing. Over Easter break we went in to check to see if they needed our ID's, and sure enough they needed the kids'. Good thing we went! I don't know if they would have gotten in touch with us eventually, but even if that were the case let's just say they weren't rushing it.


----------



## gus-lopez

La Caixa had the message on my wifes online banking in february last year. I took in the registration cert & a copy of her passport. 
Shortly after ,whilst in the UK, the message came up on mine. Just deleted it. :rofl: Then when I was back here after Easter it came up on the atm screen so I sorted it out with just the registration certificate, there & then.
HSBC in the UK was the only one who started asking questions & lost interest when the answers weren't any that they had on their standard reply sheets.:lol:


----------



## explayboybunny

*bank blocking*

Just read some disturbing news about banks blocking accounts, anybody suffered that on this site?


----------



## xabiaxica

explayboybunny said:


> Just read some disturbing news about banks blocking accounts, anybody suffered that on this site?


I've moved your post to a discussion we've been having here for some time


----------



## Alcalaina

explayboybunny said:


> Just read some disturbing news about banks blocking accounts, anybody suffered that on this site?


I guess people won't know till tomorrow, as the deadline was Thursday and Friday was a Bank Holiday.


----------



## extranjero

Yes, my neighbour has had his account frozen, he's been told he can't get any money out till next week, which is inconvenient as he's going through the house selling process.
He got a letter after the deadline!


----------



## larryzx

extranjero said:


> Yes, my neighbour has had his account frozen, he's been told he can't get any money out till next week, which is inconvenient as he's going through the house selling process.
> He got a letter after the deadline!


Should I say? "I bet he is not Spanish"


----------



## extranjero

You are correct!


----------

